# Serbian (BCS): што и где



## YKYPEH

I don't seem to find a lot of examples where *што *и *где* are used as pronouns. Do you prefer not to use them as pronouns? Would it make sense if I said: "*Идем туда, где...*" or "*Знам, што...*"?


----------



## VelikiMag

I would say that Russian _что_ is usually equal to Serbian _да_. Especially after modal verbs.
_Я знаю что... - Знам да..._
But _што_ is also possible, though not always.

"Идем туда, где..." - Possible, but after _туда_ it would be more correct to say _куда_.
_Идем туда куда сам ишао и јуче.
Идем тамо где сам био и јуче.
_


----------



## YKYPEH

Could you please explain the difference between the last two sentences?


----------



## VelikiMag

I wanted to show how you choose pronouns according to previous ones: _туда - куда, тамо - где._

In the first sentence, you are saying which way you are taking to get somewhere. And in the second you say what your destination is, where you will be when you arrive. That would be the main difference between these two sentences, but generally speaking, pronouns could be mixed.

You should note that while in Russian you almost always use _куда_ with the verbs of motion, in Serbian both _куда_ and _где_ are used, with no difference in meaning.
_Ты куда пошёл? - Где/Куда си пошао?_


----------



## Brainiac

> I wanted to show how you choose pronouns according to previous ones: _туда - куда, тамо - где._



Исто важи и за време: _онда-када,_ _тада-када

_


> "*Знам, што..."?*


(I'm not sure why you put "," between these two words.)
(Maybe you heard colloquial *што* instead of *зашто*.)

 Знам *оно што* он зна.  ~ Знам *шта* он зна.
Разумем *то што* си рекао. ~ Разумем *шта *си рекао.

*Што* овде не иде само. 


Раде *шта/што год* хоће. They do anything they want.
Ради *оно што* хоћеш. Do what you want.
Трчи *што (год)* можеш брже. Run as fast as you can.


----------



## YKYPEH

Thank you all for clarifying this for me. So "где" can be utilized for both "where at" and "where to". I did not see any commas before clauses starting with "да"; therefore, I should have inferred that a comma would not be required in my butchered examples.

Brainiac, I have a follow up question though. In your examples, I understand the use of "што" in the sentences answering the question "what?". (What can he do? Whatever he wants.) But when the question is "how?" or "in what way?" and an adverb is used in the sentence (How does he need to run? As fast as possible.) do I still use "што"? In other words, do I use "што" with "kako"?


----------



## Brainiac

> Brainiac, I have a follow up question though. In your examples, I understand the use of "што" in the sentences answering the question "what?". (What can he do? Whatever he wants.)



 



> But when the question is "how?" or "in what way?" and an adverb is used in the sentence (How does he need to run? As fast as possible.) do I still use "што"? In other words, do I use "што" with "kako"?



You use "што" as an answer to "kako" in this way:
*Како* треба да трчи? *Што брже *(може). (Нек трчи колико га ноге носе) = As fast as he can.


----------



## YKYPEH

Brainiac said:


> Нек трчи колико га ноге носе



 Nice expression!


----------

